# Benchtop Tool Storage



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

I just finished a storage system for my benchtop tools. . I have a 3 car garage and when doing a woodworking project leave one vehicle outside for the few days I am working inside and have everything spread out. I like to keep things neat and orderly so when I am ready to use them they are available and not hard to get to. (Downdraft sanding table, Router table, Planer, and Disc and belt sander). Here are some pics. Got the design from a magazine and modified it to fit my tools and rolling stand. Made it wider, taller, but not as deep as the plan called for. It works good and easy to change to the tool I need. Did not install the 4" casters that the plan called for as that would just make getting to the top shelf that much more difficult. Can easily install later if mobility is needed. Enjoy.


----------



## jaywood (Jun 30, 2012)

I saw these same plans and thought it was a very neat idea.

Looks nice!!


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Very sweet, indeed! I need to hire you to organize one of my shops, what kind of beer do you like?:blink:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*another thought*

Leave the planer mounted on it's own rolling table/cabinet and make a "port" in the storage unit it just rolls into. That way no lifting, securing it to the cabinet in seconds it's ready to go. You don't lose any storage space because it's got doors underneath and it will reduce your space foot print by the amount of the rolling cabinet...... just thinking about how to save and make space. 



I see now that your rolling cabinet is interchangeable with all the other bench top tools. OK Nevermind....


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Roundup.

Excuse my ignorance, but what is the grey Bosch unit in the cabinet. ?

Star


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nicely done. I too, have a small shop and I have to come up with creative ways to fit all of my equipment in there and still make it useable. Great work.


----------



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

STAR said:


> Roundup.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but what is the grey Bosch unit in the cabinet. ?
> 
> Star


It is a Bosch Router table.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks,

I can see clearly now. 

Star


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I've been eyeing this in Wood for a long time now and keep telling myself I need to make one. I never got around to it but do still have a few tools that could benefit from the setup. I think it's a neat idea and looks cool too.

Good job. How do you like it so far?


----------



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I've been eyeing this in Wood for a long time now and keep telling myself I need to make one. I never got around to it but do still have a few tools that could benefit from the setup. I think it's a neat idea and looks cool too.
> 
> Good job. How do you like it so far?


Have not done a project yet, however I plan on doing a project this weekend and this new setup will make it much easier. Still happy with my decision not to put the caster on the unit. Have less than $100 in materials as it is. Four 4" swivel locking casters would have added nearly $50 and didn't feel the need at this time.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh, what's the top section? The part with the black knob- looking thing? A drawer for accessories? Sorry to nag but your fans need to know!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh wait, i'll guess downdraft table. The black knob is a dust port.


----------



## jaywood (Jun 30, 2012)

For casters I have used HF plenty of times and they have yet to fail. I have big heat presses on HF casters at work (500+ lbs) and they're still perfect.

I don't have experience with these exact ones, but these could be interesting to you:

http://www.harborfreight.com/4-inch-x-3-4-quarter-inch-stem-swivel-caster-with-brake-90999.html


----------



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Oh wait, i'll guess downdraft table. The black knob is a dust port.


You are correct it is the dust port of my downdraft table. I elected to store it on the top as it is the lightest of the 4 units and easy to lift to the top. Put the disc sander on the bottom as it is probably the least used of the 3 power tools. Planer and router table are the highest used. The plan called for the shelf runners to be adjustable on 3" center holes. I figured that wasn't the most effective use of space and mounted them permanently so I could get my tools tighter together vertically. The runners are not glued so if I get another tool with a different height or want to change the location I can simply remove 4 screws and change the shelf runner location.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That's another of those things I keep putting off making, something I can really use: a downdraft table.


----------

